# New to horsemanship



## SibylVane (May 30, 2012)

Hi there, I don't have a horse and I don't have any riding background. I am a huge newbie. 

I've had a love for horses all my life. It is my dream to own and ride. I've finally stopped making excuses and decided to make that dream come true. I plan to own my own horse a year from now and am going to spend the year on riding/horsemanship lessons, research, saving money, etc. so that's why I'm here. 

I hope to make some friends, learn as much as I can and be a good mom to my future horse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Carp (Jun 1, 2012)

*us too*

We did the same thing. We had horses twenty years ago and read everything we could, researched boarding places and finally got our boy this week. Glad your here!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey! That sounds like a great plan . Do you think you will eventually board the horse, or would it be at your property? Do you have any stables near you? English? Western? Both?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## Carp (Jun 1, 2012)

Time will go fast and you will have your horse before you know it


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Welcome to horse forum


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey, welcome! Glad you've decided to come here. I'm relatively new to horse ownership myself... Never give up the dream.. you'll get there eventually. Trust me, I'm 23 and finally after all these years have managed to find a horse to care for and she's a ton of fun. I wish you the best in your journey.  If you ever need anything feel free to ask. 

- Z


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and I love your plan!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am glad you are here. this is a good place for horse lovers, with or without horses of their own.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## SibylVane (May 30, 2012)

Hi everyone!! Thank you all for your wonderful responses!! I'm sorry this is a late reply. I don't have Internet - just on my phone. 

I do plan on boarding. I'm active duty military and boarding will be the best thing until I retire- which is in 9 years. I've been researching the boarding ranches around here and have been going through the forums here for good pointers.  I love this site. 

Anyway thank you all so much!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, welcome to the horse forum!!  Your post just fills me with happiness as I can tell you it's going to be an amazing journey into the horse world!!

You will learn lots! I dig your ambition!


----------



## horsegirl4life (Jun 14, 2012)

hiya i just want to wish u luck on getting a horse and i want to say welcome im new here as well and have some riding experience and some experience on horses as well and hope to learn more


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Welcome! There are a lot of us who are new and still very green with horses 

active duty... I envy you. I have too many health problems to qualify for service.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to the horse journey! We are active duty in California and board on base. I got my first horse at 37 with no experience.....it was supposed to just be lessons for my daughters on the weekends and I got sucked in too! Take it slow, be patient and have fun!


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful horse world! Let me know if you have any questions. I've been riding English for almost 20 years, but I just bought my first horse. It's something I've wanted to do since I was a kid, so...like someone else already said, never give up on your dream!


----------

